# Beef Sticks, jerky, pepperoni, salami or something similar that doesn't need refrigeration



## mikedaub (Jan 30, 2017)

I wasn't sure if the Jerky forum was the best place for this, but I figured its a good place to start..

I have been reading a lot on here for snack sticks and beef jerky and it seems like the general consensus is that everything should be refrigerated once the smoking is done, even if using some sort of cure..

Does anyone have any info on making something that does not need refrigeration?  I am a regular weekend backpacker, and a few times a year, head out for at least a week at a shot.  For most of my lunches, I generally have some sort of beef stick, pepperoni, hard salami or something along those things..  While those work well for me, now that I am smoking things more regularly, I would much rather make my own vs buying from the store for a whole bunch of reasons..

I understand they the store bought stuff has some sort of preservatives in it, and I would certainly be willing to do the same, but just don't have a good starting point to figure out recipes and things like that..

Anyone have an info/great places to sta


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2017)

nepas knows lots of stuff....   check out his threads..... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=&advanced=1&sort=lastupdate&order=descending&type=35&createdbyuserid[]=41160


----------



## mikedaub (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks. I appreciate the info.

\


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2017)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120686/afghanistan-bound-jerky

Here's where Rick sent jerky to Afghanistan...  stuff he used to keep it edible....


----------



## mikedaub (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks.. In that tread me mentions spraying things with Potassium Sorbate.  I think I need to do a little more research on that, as it might be the ticket to keeping things longer when a fridge isn't a possibility..


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2017)

Mikedaub said:


> Thanks.. In that tread me mentions spraying things with Potassium Sorbate.  I think I need to do a little more research on that, as it might be the ticket to keeping things longer when a fridge isn't a possibility..


Mike....   Rick, nepas, has been processing meats longer than he will sometimes admit..   He knows his stuff...


----------



## mikedaub (Feb 7, 2017)

Great.. I will shoot him a PM to pick his brain a bit..


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## mikedaub (Feb 10, 2017)

berefood said:


> Mike
> 
> What you are looking for is what's called shelf stable. Making it stable depends on many factors including PH. Here is a site you can take a look at and answer all your questions.
> 
> http://wedlinydomowe.pl/en/index.php


 Thanks for this recommendation.  I never even saw this post some through so sorry for the slow reply. I will check that out and see what I can come up with...


----------



## grabber (Feb 11, 2017)

Sounds like you'll need to search dry curing sausages.  There's plenty of info, recipes and websites with instructions on how to do them.  The only thing is they take longer to make, so take that into consideration when planning your trips.  Good luck.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 11, 2017)

Mikedaub said:


> Great.. I will shoot him a PM to pick his brain a bit..


You can make some really good shelf stable sticks with no need for fancy equip or humidity. Just mix, stuff and for 5-7 days. Smoke is opt. Some use cure 1 but the one i like uses cure 2 and very easy to make. You can use collagen casings or sheep. Dont always believe you need temp and humi for great fermented dry salami.

For fermenting you will need to hold temp from 70-78*.....Nix the R/H


----------



## grabber (Feb 11, 2017)

Just a FYI.  I've sent jerky to guys  serving in Iraq and Afghanistan with Cure #1, vac sealed and no one got sick from it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 11, 2017)

Grabber said:


> Just a FYI.  I've sent jerky to guys  serving in Iraq and Afghanistan with Cure #1, vac sealed and no one got sick from it.


Me too. Jerky, sticks, SS.

Both sons in Iraq & Afhgn 7 deploys.

Them and their buddies really enjoy the goodies boxes.

On patrol somewhere in Anbar Prov.













mowbear.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 11, 2017






Sharing jerky with a friend.













mowbear1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 11, 2017






This is well worth the 80lbs i sent on one shipment.













fob8.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 11, 2017






And on those days after respects are paid a taste of home really matters 3 Heros gone from my sons unit. My other son is SF so i dont have pics of his deploys.













td.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 11, 2017






The Left dont show this on the news.


----------



## grabber (Feb 11, 2017)

Give them my thanks.  It's amazing how much a care package from home means.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 11, 2017)

Damn Rick, ya made me tear up a bit with a couple of those pics


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 11, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Damn Rick, ya made me tear up a bit with a couple of those pics


Sorry buddy

Gets to me too. 

Takes all i got to hold back when watching the news and see people slam and dis respect our military men & women. With my wife a vet, both sons and daughter US Army, i'm pretty patriotic and pro military.


----------



## whistech (Feb 11, 2017)

Nepas, tell your sons and daughter that I appreciate them more than words can express.    God Bless them.


----------

